# R100 posted ga on 2011 schedule



## beretta19 (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like we have to decide r100 or Asa pro am in Augusta. Not much of a decision for me going to take the family to the r100 and the kids can't wait


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 16, 2011)

How do you find the schedule?


----------



## beretta19 (Mar 16, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> How do you find the schedule?



Www.r100.org


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 16, 2011)

beretta19 said:


> Www.r100.org



Thanks, and I hate that......I've never shot an R100 and was looking forward to it, but ASA comes first.......for me at least...


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Mar 16, 2011)

kinda sux they are on the same weekend


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't shoot the proam's anyway. I'm ready to stickem !


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 16, 2011)

*Well, that's not bright....*



beretta19 said:


> Looks like we have to decide r100 or Asa pro am in Augusta. Not much of a decision for me going to take the family to the r100 and the kids can't wait



When will these archery organizations figure out that they need to check & RESPECT the other organization's schedules in order to maximize their participation ?  Why make people have to choose between two great events when you could schedule on different weekends and get more people at your event ?  The ASA schedule has been out since late last year, and the Augusta event has been the same weekend for several years now.

Rhinehart really goofed on this one.   I am sure they will have a decent turnout, but I estimate the people that would have come to the R100  if not for the conflict with the Augusta ASA is in the hundreds once you look at participants from GA, SC, AL, TN and NC, and maybe even FL. 

Oh well, maybe they'll figure it out next year.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 16, 2011)

dgmeadows said:


> When will these archery organizations figure out that they need to check & RESPECT the other organization's schedules in order to maximize their participation ?  Why make people have to choose between two great events when you could schedule on different weekends and get more people at your event ?  The ASA schedule has been out since late last year, and the Augusta event has been the same weekend for several years now.
> 
> Rhinehart really goofed on this one.   I am sure they will have a decent turnout, but I estimate the people that would have come to the R100  if not for the conflict with the Augusta ASA is in the hundreds once you look at participants from GA, SC, AL, TN and NC, and maybe even FL.
> 
> Oh well, maybe they'll figure it out next year.



maybe........and you are right......probably hundreds of shooters that have to choose now....I know where I will be..


----------



## badcompany (Mar 16, 2011)

this is crazy. been waiting for years for it to come back, but not going to blow off asa to go


----------



## work2play (Mar 17, 2011)

come on!, whats the theory behind this scheduling? It does  not take a coordinatoring degree


----------



## blackout (Mar 17, 2011)

Me and several friends wanted to shoot this this year , but we can't turn down an asa event to do it . Maybe next time .


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I guess the R100 will be less crowded and less wait times at the targets for the ones like me that will be there! R100 last year was too much of a blast to miss this year!


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 17, 2011)

*Well, that's great for you....*



deerehauler said:


> Well I guess the R100 will be less crowded and less wait times at the targets for the ones like me that will be there! R100 last year was too much of a blast to miss this year!



That's great for you, but not necessarily great for the R100, and not necessarily great for the prospect of getting it held in GA again next year.  

Perhaps because the R100 organization is headquartered up north, they are not clued in to the fact that the ASA organization has a strong following and established schedule here in the SE. Of course they should do their homework and take these factors into account.  I know Steve was supposed to be working with them on it, and I believe his location is the one chosen.  I assume Steve probably advised them of the ASA Pro/Am dates, and for whatever reason they decided to go ahead anyway.

If their theory is to go "head to head" with the competition, that is simply poor business decision making on their part.  They would maximize their own participation by scheduling around the schedule of the already established ASA organization.   They make more $$ by having more participants - a very simple concept.  How do you maximize attendance ?  By scheduling on a weekend when there is not another significant event that might attract and take away a large number of your potential attendees.

I have sent an e-mail to R100 letting them know that there is a large number of people disappointed with their schedule choice for the GA event, because we would really like to come, but cannot forego the ASA event to attend theirs.  If enough folks communicate the same thing, MAYBE they will get it.... MAYBE

I would love to see all of these organizations - ASA, IBO, NFAA, GBAA, R100, plus any others I have missed - thrive, but they need to do a better job of realizing that they are not necessarily competitors, but alternative providers of archery competition venues.  They can all get dollars from us if they schedule intelligently.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Mar 17, 2011)

bowanna said:


> I don't shoot the proam's anyway. I'm ready to stickem !



Same here see you there man


----------



## t8ter (Mar 17, 2011)

Some of y'all have forgotten why rhinehart isn't with ASA.Ended on a sour note from what I've heard.Rhinehart on an ASA weekend doesn't surprise me.I'd like to shoot the r100 to but ain't skipping an ASA.


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 17, 2011)

*Didn't forget...*



t8ter said:


> Some of y'all have forgotten why rhinehart isn't with ASA.Ended on a sour note from what I've heard.Rhinehart on an ASA weekend doesn't surprise me.I'd like to shoot the r100 to but ain't skipping an ASA.



I didn't forget, I had no idea Rhinehart and ASA had any past dealings. It must've been 5 or more years ago, before I got involved with ASA.

Sour note or not, good business sense SHOULD prevail, but, I know grudges get in the way of good sense often.  I have many times told clients "I know you want to do X to make a point to your competition/former partner/ex-spouse/brother/the County, etc., but the best move for your business would be to do Y."   Most people, after looking past the personal stuff to get to the bottom line money impacts, decide to do "Y" - the thing that is best for their business.  

R100 can do the same, or continue to give up $$ from their own pockets.  Too bad, it looks like it would be a fun event.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 17, 2011)

I say yall just pull a double its only  a 2 hr drive between the 2 

Oh and I didnt think 3D shooters whined as much as this


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 17, 2011)

That's 70 targets a day...... I ain't doin it.....


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 17, 2011)

thompsonsz71 said:


> That's 70 targets a day...... I ain't doin it.....



Drive would hurt more then the 70 targets for me


----------



## t8ter (Mar 17, 2011)

Maybe they could stick a target out for us beside the interstate.We could all sling one at it while driving by headed to augusta.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 17, 2011)

Well dam. Going to ASA but I
really want to shoot R 100


----------



## quackwacker (Mar 17, 2011)

I can explain this situation in detail latter tonight.  Just dont have time right now.  Its was a tough thing to have to do but we didnt want to miss out on the R100 coming to Ga.

I'll be back later!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 17, 2011)

I got a message back saying that it was an off weekend for him and 30 shooters was better than none. Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- in my book. As much fun as we had last year, I don't think that I will go to another just for that answer.


----------



## quackwacker (Mar 17, 2011)

The R100 is being sponsored by "Deer Capital" and the Jasper County Recreation Department.  We have an awesome area to hold such an event.  We cotacted Rhinehart about the event and the only weekend they had open was the weekend of April 30 May 1st.  It was either then or nothing.  We are not trying to take anything away form the ASA.  The ASA is a great organization but when it was either then or nothing we choose then.  We are trying to go ahead and schedual with the R100 for three years to come so we can know right now when it will be for the next three years.

We are sorry that some of you cant come, but we are delighted that Jasper County can  start a relationship with the R100.


----------



## gretchp (Mar 17, 2011)

thank you wes, adam and steve, i am so Proud that it is coming to jasper county,  the business it will bring  will be great for our community. I cant wait! just cant decide if i can make it through 100 targets.....


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 18, 2011)

*Going forward*



quackwacker said:


> The R100 is being sponsored by "Deer Capital" and the Jasper County Recreation Department.  We have an awesome area to hold such an event.  We cotacted Rhinehart about the event and the only weekend they had open was the weekend of April 30 May 1st.  It was either then or nothing.  We are not trying to take anything away form the ASA.  The ASA is a great organization but when it was either then or nothing we choose then.  We are trying to go ahead and schedual with the R100 for three years to come so we can know right now when it will be for the next three years.
> 
> We are sorry that some of you cant come, but we are delighted that Jasper County can  start a relationship with the R100.




Thanks for explaining, and hopefully there was no ulterior motive on the part of the R100 folks in specifying that weekend or no other.

Are you saying it will be the same weekend for the next 3 years, or are you going to try to find another weekend that won't be in conflict with the other established schedules ?  The ASA Augusta has been on this weekend for at least 4 years running, and there is no reason to believe it will change for the coming years.  They have events every month and a fairly standard schedule.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Mar 18, 2011)

I know that there are two of us excited about the R100...me and the little five year old in my avatar!!!


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 18, 2011)

*Sounds like fun*

I only shot it once before, and had a good time. ASA is great, but frankly, it was never like a paying job to me...I shot it for fun....


----------



## quackwacker (Mar 18, 2011)

dgmeadows said:


> Thanks for explaining, and hopefully there was no ulterior motive on the part of the R100 folks in specifying that weekend or no other.
> 
> Are you saying it will be the same weekend for the next 3 years, or are you going to try to find another weekend that won't be in conflict with the other established schedules ?  The ASA Augusta has been on this weekend for at least 4 years running, and there is no reason to believe it will change for the coming years.  They have events every month and a fairly standard schedule.



I can assure you there was no motive for that weekend.  If you look at the dates on the website, they are coming here from Clovis New Mexico and then going back to Texas.  That was just the only weekend that was available when we talked to Rhinehart in the last two weeks.  

As for holding it on the same weekend, No!  If we can find another weekend to hold the event that does not conflict with an ASA shoot we will certainly try and do that.  We are very excited about hosting this event for a number of reasons.  First and foremost is we have a large group of 4H'ers in this county that love archery.  We want to give that group something to look forward to each year and help them further their love of the sport.  

I hope this helps explain things and we are truly sorry if we have stepped on any toes.  Once some of you guys get here and see the facilities we have to host such an event, we hope to expand the archery offerings in this area.  It was a huge blow to some of us when Lake Oconee shut down.  That was a great place to shoot, we just hope that we can help fill a void in our area that was open when they closed.


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 18, 2011)

I understand that this location is where we will have the State ASA event, and I am looking forward to that.   I agree the loss of Lake Oconee Shooting Club was a huge blow, and hope ya'll are succesful in filling the void.

As for stepping on toes, that's really not my concern.  I shoot in the ASA events, but have no other tie to them.  My desires are the same as yours - promoting the sport and maximizing participation at every event.  My original point was that the R100 is going to lose out on a large number of participants by scheduling this same weekend.  While I am personally disappointed that my kids and I won't be able to shoot the R100 this year due to the conflict, I was more concerned that the R100 would decide not to return to GA due to lower than desired turnout at this event.  I would personally like to see 2,000+ compete at the ASA and 2,000+ at the R100 here in GA, every year.


----------



## quackwacker (Mar 18, 2011)

dgmeadows said:


> I understand that this location is where we will have the State ASA event, and I am looking forward to that.   I agree the loss of Lake Oconee Shooting Club was a huge blow, and hope ya'll are succesful in filling the void.
> 
> As for stepping on toes, that's really not my concern.  I shoot in the ASA events, but have no other tie to them.  My desires are the same as yours - promoting the sport and maximizing participation at every event.  My original point was that the R100 is going to lose out on a large number of participants by scheduling this same weekend.  While I am personally disappointed that my kids and I won't be able to shoot the R100 this year due to the conflict, I was more concerned that the R100 would decide not to return to GA due to lower than desired turnout at this event.  I would personally like to see 2,000+ compete at the ASA and 2,000+ at the R100 here in GA, every year.



Looks like we are on the same page then.  Thanks for your support.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 18, 2011)

Rinehart is aware of the dates, but they also have a busy schedule to run these shoot all across the country. this is the ONLY weekend they could get here because of scheduleing conflicts. there not out to get asa but just wanted to get there foot back in the door in georgia. im sure rinehart and jasper county will work out the kinks in the future and maybe make this a long term deal.  rinehart is aware they will lose some participation but some participation is better than none


----------



## ScarletArrows (Mar 20, 2011)

thompsonsz71 said:


> That's 70 targets a day...... I ain't doin it.....



Yea would hate for you to actually have to SHOOT your bow and all...


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 20, 2011)

Quacker: I am glad for Jasper Co. for sure!!! I hope that they don't decide not to come back because of bad turn-out. The R100 is an awesome event for sure!!! But the attendance will most likely be low. R100 for folks not going to Augusta, is about the best time that can be had shooting a bow...
As far as driving to shoot while doing a Pro/Am Very poor planning..well, I guess if you are just going to fling arrows for the heck of it that's fine..Most of us don't like to practice bad form. That's exactly what doing that will do. When I shoot my best, 20-targets and shoot the best that I can, I can be pretty tired. If I truly gave it my all.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 29, 2011)

if you could shoot the r-100 on thursday and friday before the asa or on your way to augusta, would you come? it would be great practice and lots of fun.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 29, 2011)

Heck, if it was a 4 day shoot I may actually get to shoot at all the targets. (T,F,S & S)


----------



## pasinthrough (Apr 9, 2011)

HEADHUNTER11 said:


> Same here see you there man


 

I'll be there too!  See you South Ga boys!!


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 9, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Oh and I didnt think 3D shooters whined as much as this




You don't know many 3ders...more whine than Napa Valley.


----------

